# Clippers for goats?



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

I am now on the hunt for new clippers. I am wondering what are your guys options on the best kind to get. 
I want them to be lightweight, and able to last a while with out them being replaced ever year. What is the best brand that has worked so far? What kind of guards that work well on them?
Thank You!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The lighter ones are easier to handle than the big cow clippers. Try holding and handling different ones. If they feel at all uncomfortable, don't get them. Get ones with easily changed clipper blades and the clipper feels sturdy to you.

I have a bunch of different brands, my favorite is a battery operated one that is probably for light horse clipping. I use it on all the small areas. (Can't remember the brand name) .


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I use Oster Clipmasters. They stop at nothing and the blades last through 15-20 goats at least. They can get hot and aren't exactly lightweight. Oh and they're loud.
Small lightweight clippers are nice but very frustrating to do a full body clip with. With Clipmasters and oster A5s I can usually showclip a goat in 20 min. Maybe a bit longer if the goat is being an idiot. I will however be looking for new clippers myself. I'm not a huge fan of the A5s. I can't say there's anything I dislike about my Clipmasters. I've heard a lot of good things about Andis Showedge, and Andis 2 speed. Clip well and don't get hot and hard to handle.


----------

